

Winner Hack of the Month: ‘Powered by’ Test Increases Signups by 474% - dylanlacom
http://growthhackers.com/hacks/powered-by-test-increases-signups-by-474/

======
EveretteTaylor
Awesome job by Stuart McKeown and the guys over at Gleam.io, great scientific
process with effective results. This is true "growth hacking"

------
NikkiElizDemere
Love it!

